# Seeking a Patient Master



## Tytysi (Jun 9, 2017)

*Oh jeez, I didn't see there's a subforum for stuff like this... I'm sorry.. *

Heh, potentially pervy title is potentially pervy.

But topic is not. Heh.

Anywho! I've been doing digital art with a tablet and pen for less than a year, but I'd like to think I'm improving some. I've been able to adapt my work to fit many styles, depending on what look I want for each piece. However, the one style I just can't get down... is painting. I can't paint worth crap.

I can do super cute stuff like this.






And even a little more realistic stuff like this





But I just cannot for the life of me get down painting. I can't paint fur, skin, anything. And it's absolutely infuriating. >=(

So, I'm looking for someone that has a world of patience and would be willing to teach me how to paint? I don't know color theory (I'm not even sure how to go about approaching it), which is why I think I'm having such a hard time picking up painting. So maybe we could start there if you think it would help? I dunno. I just need a master of the trade that wants to take me under his, her, or their wing.

Here are some examples of what I'd like to be able to do eventually:
(Disclaimer- I grabbed these from google searches, so I'm not sure who they belong to!)


Spoiler





















Fur is difficult. Shading is difficult.

Aaand I'd also love to learn to color human skins. It eludes me so much.


Spoiler














Those pretty much sum up what I'd like to learn to do!

While I'm certainly not expecting to learn to do this (I don't think ANYONE has the patience to teach me this level of realism), it would be amazing to eventually do hyper realism like these!



Spoiler



















Thanks so much to anyone willing to help. ;w;


----------



## Siinna (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey there, Check out my PM to you in Furry Amino!


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 5, 2017)

Ive been clickbaited on a forum 

Not that I wanted to be your Master (Mistress) or anything, I'm too submissive for that. But I wanted to read stuff like that 

Anyway, good luck with your art


----------



## Tytysi (Sep 5, 2017)

I forgot about this post, oops.

@Ryk I'm already in college... just for a financially wise major, not for what I actually like. Eh, heh. And I've tried tutorials from here and there, any they never seem to help. 

@Siin I didn't realize you had a Fur Affinity as well! Nice seeing you here 

@Miss Ahahah, sorry for the clickbait! That's the kinda thing I like to read too, to be honest...


----------



## redhusky (Sep 6, 2017)

You tricked me!


----------



## snailienz (Sep 7, 2017)

If you want some honest advice about painting: watch speedpaints. I can't tell you how many times I've been frustrated about painting that I just searched around for a speedpaint of the style I desire to mimic and just went to town interpreting what the artist is doing. It requires you to know how your own program can do the things they're doing, but those sorts of tutorials are easily accessed. Seriously, watch other artists work. Then, it's all down to practicing what you observe until you get it right.


----------

